
Show HN: Hacker Dig – Digging Ideas from Hacker News - giekaton
https://hackerdig.com/
======
Krokku
Is it really really necessary to have that captcha?? Lending brain power to
the worlds biggest advertising and spy operation is a turn off. Besides it
sucks to sit there and click endless images of traffic lights, cars, busses
and store fronts...

~~~
giekaton
Sorry about that, but I need to protect mail server.

Captcha doesn't send ideas data to google as the ideas are not part of the
submit form.

But totally agree with you.

Todo: change captcha to a local php solution.

------
wild_preference
To help me get started, I wouldn't mind seeing an example of what the start of
an idea-mining session looks like with this interface. I've never done
anything like this so I could use some inspiration for how to use such a tool.

~~~
giekaton
The inspiration is on the left side. It can be a title or something in the
summary or comments. When something sparks an idea, click to create a new note
about it.

------
saelamin
I don't know what "dig" means in the context of this app and therefore I don't
understand the purpose of the app.

~~~
giekaton
Dig is like in "idea digging" or "vinyl crate digging".

------
simple10
Nice! Kudos for also making it open source. Direct link:
[https://github.com/giekaton/hacker-dig](https://github.com/giekaton/hacker-
dig)

------
UncleEntity
Who adds the summaries?

Asking since the first one I looked at was just weird, something about core
dump percentages or...dunno?

~~~
giekaton
Summaries are extracted with Aylien API, free plan. Sometimes they can be a
bit random or missing.

------
mrrovot
this is great and open source, what is the idea behind it?

~~~
giekaton
Hi, click on "More details..." link to learn more about Hacker Dig.

Also try clicking on the eye icon and comments to show/hide summaries and
comments.

------
adz_6891
great work, and a nice PWA example. Thanks for sharing!

------
ksvarma
Simply, Great!!

